# Goat Milk Lip Balm??



## jimandpj

I've always thought that putting goat milk into lip balm was a no-no. I was really surprised to see that Canus offers one for sale.



> Canus Goat's Milk Lip Balm
> Ever wondered why goat's lips are so soft? The reason is simple, it's because of the Canus Goat's Milk Lip Balm!
> 
> Lightly fragranced with a hint of spearmint, Canus has combined goat's milk with an un-petroleum base and have managed somehow to get it all into one of those little tubes. In order to stay away from those yucky waxy petroleum formulations, Canus has combined goat's milk with virgin olive oil, organic beeswax, organic soybean oil, organic hemp seed oil and spearmint essential oils.
> 
> Canus Goat's Milk Lip Balm is also available in a SPF-15 formula for sun protection.
> 
> © Canus Goat's Milk 2000-2008 Last Updated: 9/25/06 at: 1:08 PM


What do you all think about making a lip balm with goat milk? What about a preservative?

PJ


----------



## Kalne

If you made it with real gm you would have to have a preservative. Powdered, I don't know about. If you're not reconstituting it I guess then maybe. But I don't think I'd try it.


----------



## Guest

You would need a preservative even if you used powdered, you are reconstituting it with oils..
I myself would not trust it.. 
Barbara


----------



## jimandpj

So do you think their product isn't safe?

PJ


----------



## Kalne

This is the actual ingredient list -
Ingredients: organic virgin olive oil, organic beeswax, organic soybean oil, spearmint essential oil,organic hemp seed oil, goat's milk, vitamin E, rosemary leaf extract, comfrey leaf, calendula flower, st john's wort.

My guess is they are using powdered gm. It's on the list after the EO and right before vitamin E and you know how little EO and vitamin E most people put in lip balm. So it's a tiny bit per tube (like less than 1 hundredth of a teaspoon).

I want to know how you get organic beeswax? (Same goes for organic honey but there's none of that in there). Bees can fly 2.5 miles from the hive. There is no way to guarantee everything they touch is organic.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I label mine as oragnic bees wax also because the hives are not pollenating knowingly sprayed fruit trees or fields. I like how they say no waxy......yet bees wax is as waxy as it gets 

Trying to color lipbalm before and trying to melt clays into oils....let alone powdered milk into oils, I would doubt if there is any powdered milk in there, that it can be very much.

There is no label police. Vicki


----------

